# Please Help... I dont know whether or not it's... Girls Only Please



## shopping and dropping

Hi everyone, please help me if you can.I am 15 and I have never gotten my period. I have IBS- C and lately I've been having a lot of stomach aches, like extra then usual. I take Zoloft because I sometimes get anxious and it helps, and lexapro. I just started the Lexapro and Im took Benedryl last night becasue I had allergies.I awoke with SO much pain in my lower abdomen. I made a painful stool and pee ( haha ), I haven't had this much pain in a whilllleeee. For those who have had your period, how do you know if it's your period or just IBS? Or maybe even a medicine allergy?Help please!!!!!! Thanks![/size]


----------



## sazzy

HeyaWell period pain usually isn't that bad. If anything, it'll be just like a mild stomach ache in the base of your belly. As for a medicine allergy, if you're taking each on a regular basis then this shouldn't be happening especially not that extremely all of a sudden.This is worth talking to your doctor about, it could be just your ibs having a bit of a trouble area and he might be able to give you something to ease the pain, or it could be something a bit more serious. Either way it's worth checking out.


----------



## Cherrie

Hiya ~ I'm sorry I'm an adult woman, but I feel I should reply to your post even though I'm not a girl anymore. I hope it's okay with you... I do agree with Sazzy that it's something that's worth talking to your dr. about. Are you under-weight? If you are a lot under-weight, that could happen -- but if you're 15 and have never gotten your period, in any case, it seems that you do need to talk to your dr. and get this checked out.Cherrie


----------



## shopping and dropping

Yes I am underweight actually as a result of a medicine I was taken.No really it's okay, thank you both so much for responding... I guess I'll find out haha


----------



## godsavethequeen

well, the age to getting your period is about 9-16period pains feel like no other pain...it feels like someone is ripping the lining of your uterus off, which is basically what is happening, but if you're not bleeding sometime within the next few days, then its not your period...but period pains don't usually make you have painful stool or peeing...at least not from my experiences...


----------



## vikitty

Some people don't even experience pain with their periods though, so that's another thing to consider. Basically, if there's blood, it's your Aunt Flo coming to visit. And like all annoying aunts, she will be staying with you for a loooong time. Unless you do what my sister did and go on the pill.


----------



## Severely Suffering Snapett

Is this pain before you have your period? Because I used to get quite mild period pains before I had IBS but since I was diagnosed my pains are really bad! One time they were so bad I couldn't walk or lye down even!







My symptoms also get a lot worse before my period which is really bad when I'm at school. The thing that works for me though is paracetamol, a hot water bottle and lots of TLC


----------



## purpletree

as a seasoned victim to cramps, which the other person phrased quite well with the whole uterus lining ripping thing, periods can really suck. Every person responds differently and because of the sudden hormone change your IBS is bound to respond . If you aren't bleeding in the next, oh I say 4 days, then you should consider seeing your doctor. Actually, either way you should discuss with your doctor how it will affect you personally so you can get a good idea of how it is affecting you or how it will affect you.​


----------



## 20960

Im 18 and whenever im on my period i get horrible cramps some that just feel like IBS but way worse! and when i get those i usually have to go to the bathroom and i pretty much empty out so i would say the same as the last person if your not bleeding with in this week then its most likely not your period.


----------



## rock_out_god

I have it type a it it gets bad enoguh to were it fells like i have type c I have benn given a called hyosamine ask your doctor


----------



## Alana123

hi!i just joined today and ur case reminds me JUST of meso i got my period wen iwas 16 im 17 nowand i had been takin zoloft for my stomach problemsand im still taking lexapro for my anxietyi also hav HORRIBLE stomach pains regulary at least once a weekanywaysi stopped taking zoloft because it can affect when u get ur periodalsolexapro DOES cause stomach painalso when i am on my period my stomach gets worseso what i do wen i hav stomach pains (especially from the medication)i put a heat pack on my stomach and lay flat on my stomachso putthe heaat pad between ur stomach and the groundalso if u dont feel comfortable doin thtlay on ur back and push down on ur stomach and ":massage" iti promise itll worki kno how much it sucks thoand u can email me with anyother questions regarding IBS and the medications ur onfeel better!


----------



## Quink

Hey shopping Uhm im 12 years old and i have IBS-C as well and the worst thing is i have my period too. For me my IBS starts to worsen as my period starts to come maybe for u it will come when the pain starts to get really bad. i hope the best and be thankful u didint get it at a young age and dont be to worried because im sure it will come eventually


----------

